# Standing vehicle permit question



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

I went on the dnr site and they only show a permanent one,do they offer a temporary one?

I am having back surgery at the end of the month,and i dont want to miss deer season,it is the only thing I look forward too every year.

Thanks


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

No hunt from a standing vehicle permit for a temporary condition. Even if permanent, the permit is rarely given as the criteria is very strict. Basically, if an individual can take two steps to exit a vehicle and sit down in a chair, there is not a legal need to take an animal from within or upon a motor vehicle. 

324.40114
(1) The department may issue a permit to a person who is unable to walk because the person is a paraplegic or an amputee or because of a disease or injury that has rendered the person permanently disabled. A permit issued under this subsection authorizes the person to take game during the open season for that game, including deer of either sex, from or upon a standing vehicle if that person holds a license to take that game issued pursuant to part 435 and complies with all other laws and rules for the taking of game.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Unfortunately you would not meet the requirements for a hunt from standing vehicle permit. Pehaps you can still make the late season hunts.


----------

